# SMC20 Geberfehler



## DinoPo (15 August 2016)

Hallo zusammen,


Ich habe folgendes Problem auf der Baustelle, ich habe zwei Antriebe (Asynchronmotor) und jeweils dazu einen Geber (Kübler, 8.5834FS2.0410.2014.S008). 
Geberauswertung SMC20 mit Drive-Cliq an die Simotion D445.

Bei beiden Geber bekomme ich den Fehler Fehlerhafte Geberinitialisierung.
Verdrahtung wurde durchgeklingelt, ist durchgängig. 
Einziges Problem ist das der Schirm nicht aufgelegt ist, jedoch denke ich das der Geber trotzdem in Betrieb genommen werden kann.

Anbei Schaltplan, Dokument des Gebers und Pin Belegung SMC20 Sub-D25.

Hoffe es kann mir jemand helfen.

Gruß
Dino


----------



## ChristophD (15 August 2016)

Hi,

und welche Fehlernummer genau kommt? Welcher Typ Geber ist im Sinamics /Simotion genau konfiguriert?

Gruß
Christoph


----------



## gravieren (15 August 2016)

Hi

Eignung der Komponenten habe ich nicht geprüft.

Ein häufiger Fehler ist die Zuordnung der Kabel zu den Pins  !
Häufig wird nach Zeichnung verdrahtet.

Oft ist nicht zu erkennen, ob es sich auf der Zeichnung um den Stecker/Buche handelt  !

Tip, schaue doch mal in den Geberanschluß.
Da sollte mann normalerweise die Nummern (mit Lupe)   lesen können.
Sind die Kabel richtig belegt, b.z.w. wurden die Pins richtig aufgelegt ?


----------



## DinoPo (15 August 2016)

Danke für die schnelle Antworten.
Fehler Nummer ist die F31806, leider hab ich keine Screenshots gemacht, als Abhilfe wurde empfohlen die Verkablung zu prüfen oder das Messsystem zu tauschen.





Geber waren wie oben abgebildet eingestellt.
Ich werde die Verkabelung nochmals überprüfen lassen.

Zusätzliche Information: Das Kabel ist ein vor konfektioniertes Kabel der Firma Siemens 6FX8002-2CG00-1GG0, zwei Mal zwischen gesteckt.

Gruß 
Dino


----------



## Glasesba (15 August 2016)

Hinter der Fehlernummer steht normalerweise noch in Klammer der Störwert. Den kannst du auch im entsprechenden r0949 auslesen. Dadurch kriegst du die Info was genau nicht funktioniert, ist im Listenhandbuch beschrieben.


----------



## Glasesba (15 August 2016)

Störwert (r0949, hexadezimal interpretieren):

Bit 0, 1: Initialisierung des Gebers bei drehendem Motor fehlgeschlagen (Abweichung von Grob- und Feinlage in Geberstriche/4).
Bit 2: Mittenspannungsanpassung für Spur A ist fehlgeschlagen.
Bit 3: Mittenspannungsanpassung für Spur B ist fehlgeschlagen.
Bit 4: Mittenspannungsanpassung für Beschleunigungseingang ist fehlgeschlagen.
Bit 5: Mittenspannungsanpassung für Spur Safety A ist fehlgeschlagen.
Bit 6: Mittenspannungsanpassung für Spur Safety B ist fehlgeschlagen.
Bit 7: Mittenspannungsanpassung für Spur C ist fehlgeschlagen.
Bit 8: Mittenspannungsanpassung für Spur D ist fehlgeschlagen.
Bit 9: Mittenspannungsanpassung für Spur R ist fehlgeschlagen.
Bit 10: Der Unterschied der Mittenspannungen zwischen A und B ist zu groß (> 0.5 V).
Bit 11: Der Unterschied der Mittenspannungen zwischen C und D ist zu groß (> 0.5 V).
Bit 12: Der Unterschied der Mittenspannungen zwischen Safety A und Safety B ist zu groß (> 0.5 V).
Bit 13: Der Unterschied der Mittenspannungen zwischen A und Safety B ist zu groß (> 0.5 V).
Bit 14: Der Unterschied der Mittenspannungen zwischen B und Safety A ist zu groß (> 0.5 V).
Bit 15: Die Standardabweichung der ermittelten Mittenspannungen ist zu groß (> 0.3 V).
Bit 16: Interner Fehler - Fehlerbeim Lesen eines Registers (CAFE).
Bit 17: Interner Fehler - Fehler beim Schreiben eines Registers (CAFE).
Bit 18: Interner Fehler - Mittenspannungsanpassung nicht vorhanden.
Bit 19: Interner Fehler - Fehlerhafter ADC-Zugriff.
Bit 20: Interner Fehler - Kein Nulldurchgang gefunden.
Bit 28: Fehler während der Initialiserung des EnDat 2.2-Messgeräts.
Bit 29: Fehler beim Auslesen der Daten vom EnDat 2.2-Messgerät.
Bit 30: EEPROM-Checksumme des EnDat 2.2-Messgeräts fehlerhaft.
Bit 31: Daten des EnDat 2.2-Messgeräts inkonsistent.

Hinweis:
Bit 0, 1: Bis 6SL3055-0AA00-5*A0
Bit 2 ... 20: Ab 6SL3055-0AA00-5*A1

Siehe auch: p0491 (Motorgeber Störreaktion GEBER)


----------



## Matze-k (16 August 2016)

Miss mal die Versorgungsspannung!
Der Kübler Geber darf nur +-5%
Hat der Geber eine Sense Leitung?


----------



## MSB (16 August 2016)

Also wenn man mal die Anschlüsse des Gebers aus #1, sowie deine Einstellungen des Gebers aus #4 vergleicht,
dann fällt auf, das dein Geber keine (von dir aber parametrierte) Nullmarke hat.


----------



## DinoPo (2 September 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

anstatt eines SMC20 Moduls haben wir ein SME20 verwendet, Aufgrund der Leitungslänge wurde uns dies empfohlen. 
Nachdem Umbau gab es keinerlei Probleme und die Geber wurden richtig erkannt.

Gruß Dino


----------



## zako (2 September 2016)

Habt Ihr dann eine längere Strecke mittels Drive Cliq Leitung überbrückt?


----------



## DinoPo (5 September 2016)

Die Komplette Strecke wurde jetzt mit Drive Cliq realisiert. 10cm vom Geber zum SME20, dann mit einer Schleppfähigen Drive Cliq Leitung durch den Schlepp und dann bis zum Schaltschrank mit einer nicht Schleppfähige, insgesamt 66m.


----------

